# sleeping bags zipping together to make a double



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Trouble with double sleeping bags, we've found, is that they won't wash very well in a washing machine even at a launderette as they're too big and weigh a ton when soaked!

We'd like to buy two single sleeping bags that will zip together, which will fix this problem - but the ones we've looked at so far won't. Can anyone recommend some that do? Thanks!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

At risk of answering the question you didn't ask ( :roll: ) do you specifically want sleeping bags?

I ask because a lot of us carry two duvets, one thick and one thin, and the weather determines which goes on top and which underneath.

No problems with washing then - just chuck the covers in the machine.

Dave


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Millets had one that does what you want and I am sure I have seen them advertised at Go Outdoors.
HTH[align=right]


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You have to get a matched pair otherwise the zips will not marry together.
You'll more likely to find what you want on an outdoors shop such as Cotswolds.


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi beagle got mine from Towsure in Southampton. slumbalux 48oz madrid red about £28 each +carriage size 198cmx83cm 8)


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have two singles that zip together one Tesco and the other from Poundstretcher, so a matched pair not always necessary .

Gary


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We bought two sleeping bags in Argos and found they zip together easily in fact I cant believe that I was just on my way to the M/Home to get mine to wash on this lovely sunny day --- :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> You have to get a matched pair otherwise the zips will not marry together.
> You'll more likely to find what you want on an outdoors shop such as Cotswolds.


I think I'd be right in saying if you buy 2 in the same design so as to match they will zip together and make a double.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Two sleeping bags is our preferred solution. Most camping outlets have an assortment of sleeping bags that will zip together. Go Outdoors and Towsure have already been mentioned as has Argos. Also any caravan dealer with a decent accessory shop.
Gerry


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

2 zipped from Argos. Join together fine.

Or come to Spain, all you need is a (cotton) sheet. 40C in Cordoba!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Easyriders said:


> Or come to Spain, all you need is a (cotton) sheet. 40C in Cordoba!


Each to his own of course (_and before anyone jumps down my throat, I don't give a monkey's what anyone else does!!)_ but that's precisely why we carry the two duvets mentioned earlier.

If it's hot, the thin one goes on top . . . . or occasionally as in Cordoba 8O , it would be taken out of its cover and that would be used.

Just a suggestion! :roll:

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Easyriders said:
> 
> 
> > Or come to Spain, all you need is a (cotton) sheet. 40C in Cordoba!
> ...


Calm down Dave, it's only a forum….
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Calm down Dave, it's only a forum….
> Gerry


 :wink:


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

The likes of Cotswolds sell nice lightweight super warm bags, some of which come with either right of left handed zips.

You need one of each, which not every shop will have in stock.

"Posher" bags will be more shaped rather than an average Tesco rectangular one, and may have a big flat area under your head which you could draw up with a drawstring into a hood when its really cold relative to the bags insulation. (At -5C, a super warm bag may be OK with the zip undone, a summer weight one will be too cold with the zip up, hood closed, thermals and wooly hat on!)

So with these there is only one way round, one stays on the left and one on the right, they can't flip and the zips are opposite.

The problem with shaped bags is they don't give much room to move your legs. We bought ones with an elasticated area around your knees for more freedom but that still joined up. But if its cold, joined or not, the stretchy area acts like a bellows and blows your warm air out every time we move  But if it is cold we lose too much warmth through the gap between us anyway, there isn't enough spare on a bag to fill the gap. So a warm duvet is much better! 

Jason


----------

